# Searching for real users - LR Mobile on Android Tablet



## flashpixx (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello

In the process of switching from Nikon pro DSLR + lenses (D4s) to Fujifilm X-T bodies and XF lenses.

The Fuji Camera remote app works wonderfully importing images from the camera to my Samsung Tab S via WiFi. 

Hoping to gather some info on LR mobile, and users perspectives. Fuji doesn't allow RAW import yet, so it will be JPegs for now, with the primary purpose at this stage to manage the catalog. Links to any resources would be appreciated.

The biggest issue will be syncing catalogs, retaining my laptop Win 10 as hosting the main catalog. Is this possible? 

Apologies for asking, I see 1,000 of posts in here which may well answer my questions, if I can only find those posts.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi flashpixx.

LR mobile works great if you're uploading raw photos on the desktop, or JPEGs on the mobile device. I would assume raw import will come to the mobile devices in the future, since DNG import was recently added to the Android version, but it's not quite there yet.

As far as syncing catalogs goes, do you mean between multiple computers? Or just from your laptop to mobile devices?


----------



## flashpixx (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks Victoria, trying to sync between laptop and tablet. Have been in touch with Adobe via Chat. They tried to get it to work driving my laptop remotely without success. 

Photos sync from tablet to the LR mobile website, but cannot be seen in the Laptop LR Collection - In the Catalog there are "All synced photographs" which has the synced images in it, however there is no Mobile Sync collection in the Collections area.

They have run a diag and have asked their engineers to look at it.  TBC...


----------

